# 2013 Langster Pro = Uber Fixed Porn



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

IMHO


----------



## gb155 (14 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


>


Not as nice as the one I currently have for sale 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Not as nice as the one I currently have for sale


except this one won't try and kill ya


----------



## gb155 (14 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> except this one won't try and kill ya


Bet I can make any bike want to kill me after a whike

53mph descent on the Ribble today 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Meh.... tonnes of fixed bikes out there like this.


----------



## palinurus (14 Aug 2012)

Mmmmm. Stealthy. Come November I'll be riding that in my ninja kit.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Aug 2012)

It'll look gash with brakes on it that.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

If it is anything like the previous Langster Pro, it wont be drilled to accept brakes. This is a proper track bike. You would have to swap out the forks to run a front brake.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

No way it'll take brakes without a DIY drilling mod IMO. 

I wouldn't want to ride such a bike on the road myself, it'd be stiffer than I was when I clapped eyes on it


----------



## palinurus (14 Aug 2012)

Ninja don't need no steenkin' brakes


----------



## steve broughton (18 Aug 2012)

thats horrible it looks like a plumbers worst nightmare


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Aug 2012)

Not my cup of tea, certainly.


----------



## clarion (18 Aug 2012)

The Quality Control inspectors on tube tolerances must have been having a bad day when that monstrosity was churned out!


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Aug 2012)

I like the wheels though, much nicer than the red and white American Classics. Missing the 1 odd coloured spoke though, they usually have like 1 red spoke or something.


----------



## Alex11 (21 Aug 2012)

steve broughton said:


> thats horrible it looks like a plumbers worst nightmare


 
I agree, it just looks awful!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> I agree, it just looks awful *IMHO*l!!!


FTFY, and that's fine, each to their own as the saying goes.

However, it would be more constructive if people backed up their dislike for one suggestion by maybe being brave and sticking their own neck out and suggesting another one that does float their boat 

Or if they have no interest in a particular genre, maybe not commenting at all would be the most appropriate course of action. 

I'm not suggesting this is right in your case Alex11, I'll reserve judgement and wait to see if you personally suggest an alternative first


----------



## Jezston (22 Aug 2012)

Matt black is so passé.


----------



## just jim (23 Aug 2012)

I would have that - if it had a front brake, or alternatively a track to ride one on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Aug 2012)

It's given me a hard on ....


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Sep 2012)

If I saw that on the road, I'd expect to see a poser somewhere nearby......


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> If I saw that on the road, I'd expect to see a poser somewhere nearby......


 I couldn't agree more, but if you saw it in it's natural environment at the track, the only place it should be................


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Meh.... tonnes of fixed bikes out there like this.


 
Got any recomendations? I am planning on getting a fixed wheel bike in the coming weeks, initially for road use. The LBS mostly markets the 'specailised' brand.


----------



## mickle (18 Oct 2012)

Is it some kind of badge of honour to have the stem so low and the drops so deep that most peple will never be able to reach them without (a) a good osteopath and (b) stretchy denim. I dont like it because its not what it claims to be. It pretends to be aerodynamic yet theres not a true aero profile on it. And that rear wheel cut away in the seat tube you could drive a London cab through. Its dishonest. A fashion statement masquerading as serious equipment. And for that reason im out.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Oct 2012)

Dont like it


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Oct 2012)

lol yeah but any suggestions on a decent fixie?


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2012)

mickle said:


> Is it some kind of badge of honour to have the stem so low and the drops so deep that most peple will never be able to reach them without (a) a good osteopath and (b) stretchy denim. I dont like it because its not what it claims to be. It pretends to be aerodynamic yet theres not a true aero profile on it. And that rear wheel cut away in the seat tube you could drive a London cab through. Its dishonest. A fashion statement masquerading as serious equipment. And for that reason im out.


Thanks Debra


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Oct 2012)

mickle said:


> Is it some kind of badge of honour to have the stem so low and the drops so deep that most peple will never be able to reach them without (a) a good osteopath and (b) stretchy denim. I dont like it because its not what it claims to be. It pretends to be aerodynamic yet theres not a true aero profile on it. And that rear wheel cut away in the seat tube you could drive a London cab through. Its dishonest. A fashion statement masquerading as serious equipment. And for that reason im out.


 
LOL


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> Got any recomendations? I am planning on getting a fixed wheel bike in the coming weeks, initially for road use. The LBS mostly markets the 'specailised' brand.


The Langster is a well regarded bike, but they are also very common as a result. I went for the Fuji Feather in black, and I'm really glad I did. Steel frame, traditional geometry and arguably slightly better components than the Langster, and very importantly, (for me at least), far more exclusive.

The standard bike is great, but for more own preference I've modified the stem and fitted oversized bars. I have standard drops with drop brake levers for road use, and standard drops with keirin grips for track use, that way I can remove the entire braking system in one go and without disconnecting the cables.

I've also got a Stronglight crank and 15T sprocket for the track, but the stock 44:16 gearing goes back on for general road use.

FWIW all bikes from Evans are supplied with two brakes, and a bike with a flip flop rear hub like the Fuji and the Langster will be supplied set up as a single speed. I think you can sign a disclaimer and they will supply it set up fixed, but otherwise it will be SS. Evans will order any bike in for you for a £50 refundable deposit too. Then if you don't like it for any reason you get your deposit back and walk away, or order something else. You can also have a good test ride with Evans as well.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Oct 2012)

Depends what you are looking for in a fixed wheel bike as to what one should/could recommend or what direction to point you in. There are so many different bikes out there, and even more framesets that can be built up. If you want something of a semi-aero shape like this Langster Pro, the Dolan Track Champion as the aero cutaway in the seatube etc, but it had an ugly non-aero seatpost.


----------



## Jezston (25 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> but it had an ugly non-aero seatpost.


 
You take that back.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Oct 2012)

Jezston said:


> You take that back.


 
Sorry I can't, aero seat tubes with standard seatpost's are by definition ugly!


----------



## warthog (27 Oct 2012)

If you like a retro fixie and the Celeste colour then look at the Bianchi Via Condotti - stick a Brooks Swift on it for extra retro.


----------

